# Primary rod



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Every fly angler has their favorite weight of rod to fish with. I have found no consistancy on the water so I decided ask here.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I find my self casting large flies into cover from 30-40' away to fish that are hopefully not spooked. I also find a 6wt is a great rod for carpin as long as the carp are not bigger than 12#, and its my fave smallie rod!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i have favorite rods for different applications---for light freshwater(trout and gills) 4 or 5---bass/steelhead/light saltwater(bonefish) 7 or 8 ---blues albies permit stripers 10---tarpon 12

it think the rod fits the application---fishing trout with #26 tricos is nice with a 2wt but at the other extreme throwing a half a chicken at tarpon in 20kt wind is gonna need a lot more rod


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Have a 5/6 wt but haven't used it since I got the 3wt...have caught some pretty big bass with it as well.

Looking to get a 9' 3wt though, I am using the 7' whick restricts casting a bit, I think.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with ledslinger - I think it really depends on the flies you are trying to cast. I primarily use a 6' s-glass 3-wt built by my dad for the majority of my trout and pan fishing.

But when I'm trying to turn over bird-sized poppers for bass or chucking a half pound of lead for salmon or steelhead I use longer stiffer rods, 5-8 wts.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"I agree with ledslinger - I think it really depends on the flies you are trying to cast. I primarily use a 6' s-glass 3-wt built by my dad for the majority of my trout and pan fishing."

That's why I asked about a primary rod. I use my 5 wt the most since it seems I can cast the best, for me, range of flys with it. My 3 & 7 wt do see a reasonable amount of action.

brhoff - your one of the reasons I decided to do the poll.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

As you have seen, I generally cast smaller size 10-12 HENs, lil' buggers or crayfish imitations. 

The 5 wt got too heavy for me as it is not unusual for me to spend 8-9 hours on the water in one day.

BTW, the last time I saw you at the "spot" on the Tangy, we both talked about maybe hitting the Scioto later that day...I ended up seeing you down stream from me that day...can't miss that orange line of yours...at leats I am pretty sure it was you.

The Olentangy seems to have died down BIG TIME but the Scioto has been very generous to me.

And yes the shorty 3 wt gets some odd looks for time to time but I just keep pulling in the fish so no one comments.

Also, brown over tan lil' bugger, BH in size 10...nailing SM in Scioto...only thing they would hit a couple days.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Live2Fish said:


> That's why I asked about a primary rod. I use my 5 wt the most since it seems I can cast the best, for me, range of flys with it. My 3 & 7 wt do see a reasonable amount of action.


If the issue is versatility, I don't think that there's any doubt a 5-6 wt. is the best option. If the issue is practicality, I find that for most warm water species I do better with spinning gear, so I leave the fly rod at home. 

My primary fly rod is a three wt. because, for the most part, it suits the situations fly fishing is, for me, most practical and effective - mostly for trout and panfish.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

That was you up there brhoff? You were nowhere to be seen by the time I got up to the rip-rap. I won't be fishing that section again until we get some more rain. It was way to low to support any good fishing for me. I need to check a few areas further north.

jholbrook - I was just explaining my view on the reason I voted the way I did.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

That was me, I was on hour 8 or so in the water for the day...I was heading out when I saw you down there...the effort to say hello again, seemed out of reach. I was a fairly good wade from my car.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I also fish primarily for gills & trout. My primary is also my 3wt, although I use all my rods. My 5wt is ALWAYS with me...provides added versatility, plus I have different leader setups (mono or fluoro) on each outfit so I can just tie a fly on & be better prepared for most situations.
Mike


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I love fishing with a 3wt, recently I hooked into a #15 pound carp and it weakened the bottom section of my rod and broke. So I built another 3wt rod 7'9" and must say I can't live without my 3wt. Use that as my go to rod most of the times for most of the fish I target, except for carp. For steelhead and carp I use an 8wt.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 5wt, 6wt, and 8wt. Most comfortable and confident with the 5wt. I bought the 8wt in case the situation would call for it but I haven't needed it that much. Maybe I'll try for steelhead this fall but the crowds kinda turn me off ...no fish is worth taking the solitude away for unless that fish is holding a check for $500 and a pack of Camel filters and a fresh pot of coffee...that's just me though. 5/6wt suits the fishing I do.
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

this is tough, i think 5-6 is the most versitile but i love fishing the 3's & 4's, but other times you need an 8+, hmm i think i just figured out why this sport can get expensive


----------

